# Too Late for Black Walnut??



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I just had a friend inform me that he has a yard full of Black Walnut...is it too late to tap for a week or so? I just cleaned all my gear and started to put it away...but for black walnut I'll dirty it again!


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

The people at the local supply store said to tap walnut when the maples are done. Debating whether to try it or not also.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Is black walnut syrup good?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sr.Blood said:


> Is black walnut syrup good?


Matter of opinion perhaps. I heard it tastes like blood soup. 

L & O


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Never heard of it before.

Ganzer


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Well?.......did u end up tapping any?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Tapped 4trees trees before i left for Oscoda. Will check on Sunday. Ill keep ya posted


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Copy that


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Is black walnut sap darker than Maple when its in the bucket?


----------



## bawplank (Dec 19, 2004)

yes, how is the flow I tapped four and never got much maybe I was too early


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

2 gallons of sap...im done


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

bigmac said:


> 2 gallons of sap...im done


Sorry to resurrect this thread but I’m wondering about tapping black walnuts. What the syrup is like. What’s different than tapping maples? Any information is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Tap is the same but the sap will be lower sugar like a red maple. I can't comment on the taste since this is my first year as well. I have a dozen walnuts around the house I bought in the fall. I have maples tapped to boil this weekend and the wants are next. 

Good Luck


----------

